# Townhouse school, Nelson



## Obi Wan (Feb 9, 2013)

This is another explore that I did some time ago, but only just now finding the time to upload my pics and write a quick report. Was back in summer 2011 and I rather enjoyed this one. The building was in amazing condition considering it has stood empty since 2005, and it was deceptively large inside; making for a decent trip and some good photo opportunities (although I only had my mobile phone with me to take the pics).

I cannot find a great deal of information about this place, other than the fact that Townhouse School stood derelict in Nelson, Lancashire since its closure in July, 2005. The school, although relatively large in size, only housed 47 pupils in its day and was closed as result of almalgamation; with the dawn of the new "super schools".
The school was a special school, for "severe, profound, and multiple learning dificulties" and schooled mixed gender pupils between the ages of 2 and 19.

Since its closure, the school stood empty for many years, and went somehow undetected by the local undiserables and metal thieves.
Sadly, however, having survived almost 6 years untouched, the site eventually became noticed and in its final months was stripped bare from the inside out by unseen criminal hands; and trashed in the process. Not long after this act of desicration, the site was then pulled down and demolished. 
It's demise was quick, standing untouched, proud and steadfast untill in it's final months it was quickly ravaged by uncaring theives and demolished by the builders.
In its place now stands an open space, as though the building never existed.

I was lucky enough to discover this hidden gem, and pay my first visit, before the locals and the builders. I was able to see the school as it was when it was left back in 2005.
I made a revisit a short time later, to discover a totally different place. Stripped of wiring and piping, and smashed up and destroyed.
I felt priviliged to have caught the place in it's natural state before hand, and hope my pictures do it justice.

Enjoy..




















Beware the hall monitor! None shall pass...​
















Hope you liked it, if you want to see more photos there are a few more on my flickr page - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632706528122/


----------



## MrDan (Feb 10, 2013)

Like the photo of the tv, but are you sure it was left in 2005?
The tv has a test sticker dated July 2007.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2013)

Well spotted! 
Fantastic composition on the photos, love it!


----------



## Obi Wan (Feb 10, 2013)

MrDan said:


> Like the photo of the tv, but are you sure it was left in 2005?
> The tv has a test sticker dated July 2007.



Very astute my friend, I hadn't even noticed. Everything I read on the t'internet about this place states it was closed in "july 2005 due to almagamation", but you are right in your observation, it does definately say 2007 on that there telly set.

I wonder if it might have been used for other purposes after it's closure mayhap?


----------



## HughieD (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry, the black and white with slected bits of colour ain't doing it for me....


----------



## Obi Wan (Feb 11, 2013)

HughieD said:


> Sorry, the black and white with slected bits of colour ain't doing it for me....



Each to their own dude, I think it looks groovy. . . Although I have been accused of over doing it in the past.


----------



## sweet pea (Feb 12, 2013)

we get ours tested and my guess is the date on the sticker will be its next test date


----------



## sallybear (Feb 13, 2013)

I would imagine the set being a CCTV monitor may have been used by site security after the place had closed.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 13, 2013)

sweet pea said:


> we get ours tested and my guess is the date on the sticker will be its next test date



Pass date: 07/07
Next due date: 07/08


----------



## MrDan (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah it's quite possibly it was used for CCTV after the place had closed, thus, still needing a PAT test.


----------



## jpgee (Feb 13, 2013)

What the hell is photo 3? It looks like a torture device.


----------



## Obi Wan (Feb 14, 2013)

sallybear said:


> I would imagine the set being a CCTV monitor may have been used by site security after the place had closed.



Ah! Now that makes more sense.


----------



## Obi Wan (Feb 14, 2013)

jpgee said:


> What the hell is photo 3? It looks like a torture device.



Yeah, it is a bit odd. It looked like a cross between a toilet and a sink......a sinklette?.....no idea what it was used for. My best guess is it was some sort of disabled toilet.


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Feb 14, 2013)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## celestialjen (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice pics!

The fella who was a student nurse says the weird looking toilet is a sluice, which is used for washing out potties and bedpans and the like.


----------



## Obi Wan (Feb 15, 2013)

celestialjen said:


> ...the weird looking toilet is a sluice...



Cheers for that, it was puzzling


----------

